# Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-850S trouble



## Dmnpac (Jul 29, 2007)

my Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-850S doesn't seem to be working properly. it can read CDs and DVDs fine and it can even Burn CDs but when I try burning DVDs it always gives me an error and wont let me burn. i've tried using different burning programs but with similar results. i've tried reinstalling the driver but that didn't work. I don't know what to do and have no idea where to even begin. any ideas as to what the problem could be?


----------

